# AudioFaucet great for rating music



## Gospel (May 22, 2005)

Hi all,

I have a lot of songs that I haven't rated yet. It is kind of a pain to stop what I am doing, switch to iTunes, find the song playing, click on the # of stars, go back to what I was doing. Now with AudioFaucet it is a snap. Just pick up the TiVo remotre, hit thumbs up button 1 to 5 times, and go back to what I was doing. Oh yeah, I got to put the rermote back down. 

Thanks for such a great app!

Enjoy life,
Steven


----------



## SafariKC (Mar 6, 2000)

We agree... 

One of the first features we added was the ability to rate the music. We've gotten quite a bit of feedback over the last year that famlies like to sit around the TV and rate music together. I think this is something the AppleTV is missing and Apple needs to consider adding. 

To that end, people will be happy to know that the new engine we're using in the next version of AF rates music very quickly, with no dealy in pressing the button on the remote and the rate changing on the tv. In fact, it does just about everything very quickly now.

And yes.. we're getting closer to a next public release  

Cheers,
KC


----------



## gwar9999 (Jan 16, 2007)

Will there be a linux version?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

AudioFaucet uses iTunes and QuickTime to function. Last time I checked there were no Linux versions of those programs. So until they're available there is really no way for them to produce a Linux version.

Dan


----------

